# Experiences in writing to musicians



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone on this forum has had any experience in writing letters to musicians and getting responses. I ask because I have a notion that I may write to Ludovic Morlot of the Seattle symphony, tell him how great a job I think he's doing, and ask him if he would be so kind as to consider performing William Schuman's 6th Symphony next season. Its early in the season, so I don't know if its a good idea to write so soon, I have no idea how the programming works. All I know is that I must hear this work live.

Anyway do share if you've done anything similar to what I might just do. Or if you've just written and recieved a letter back.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sure it's worth a try. Morlot probably doesn't mind at all that a fan would compliment him, politely ask him to perform something. Of course, it's doubtful he would perform it unless it's already on his mind, but it wouldn't do any harm asking. I can't remember any time that me or my colleagues wrinkled our noses simply because someone would like one of us to play something.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Hakon Austbo is an excellent pianist, particularly of Janacek and Brahms. I found him on facebook once and sent him a message saying I appreciate his recordings. He gave a very nice response, but he didn't have any idea what recording I was referring to, since apparently the record labels don't tell the pianists what pieces get put on what albums/box sets.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Not classical, but I recently corresponded with a guy in some Greek band that's currently busy touring. We just discussed some boring stuff like production, but he was extremely friendly and obviously cared a lot about the fans. It's pretty cool, it gives you more of an obvious human side to the sounds on little plastic discs.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I was lucky enough to have a 'relationship' with one of my only musical idols, Earl Wild, through his producer and life friend Michael Roland Davis...it's funny because I could have become annoying but it was so comforting that all I really had to do was make a call and every single time I did he would answer. I could tell that Earl was just down the hall or sometimes in the room and some of the calls were pretty involved and long and I never got the sense that he wanted to hang up on me...last time I spoke with Mr. Davis was the week Mr. Wild died...he didn't sound his usual carefree self and while I thought my call was tiny in comparison to the immediate outpour he must have seen,...he was sincerely and extremely thankful and made me feel like 'part of the family'...and, you know,...I was. 

So happy, was I to feel like a tiny part of this enormous and wonderful part of history.

One of the 'few' who completely understood and cherished each moment; recorded and live.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> II ask because I have a notion that I may write to Ludovic Morlot of the Seattle symphony, tell him how great a job I think he's doing, and ask him if he would be so kind as to consider performing William Schuman's 6th Symphony next season.


I'd go ahead and ask, but it might have to be a later season, as these people are usually booked up years in advance. I'm trying to get a thing going with an opera performer, and already in August of '11, he says he can't fit anything in until the season starting in 2013. But you might be lucky and he'll be free, so it's better to ask than not


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I wrote to our local music director/conductor through the orchestra website with a question about a piece on a previous program, and he was prompt and personal in his response to me.

I am sure that Mr. Morlot will appreciate hearing some kind words from you. Might make his day; you never know.
Most programming is done at least a year in advance, but since he is new, this horizon might be shortened. He certainly should value input from the people for whom he is programming!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago I wrote violinist Jenny Abel after I read a review of her LP of solo sonatas by Henze, Bach, and Bartok and asked where I could buy it. About a week later I received an autographed copy in the mail--free of charge!

From 1978-1990, I was a recording engineer and producer for our local NPR station, and it was my job to record live concerts for broadcast. I frequently had to write the artists to get permission to air their concerts, or I sent them letters that accompanied their copies of the concert. Quite a few wrote back, including Ruth Laredo and Vassily Primakov. Most were friendly and quickly responded. I once had to call George Crumb to get permission to air a piece of his!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I wrote to quite a number of musicians while I was hosting a radio show at Syracuse University. Of course, all musicians want to get their music played on the radio, so I received quite a few responses. This has also been the case aside from the radio aspect.


----------

